# Ruin and Redemption finally completed



## JTB.SDG (Nov 25, 2020)

Friends,

It's taken me six years, but by God's grace I've been able to complete my study/writing project on the covenants. Thank you for your prayers and encouragement. You can find the entire course up now at: www.ruinandredemption.com.

What's new:
*The first (Introductory) lesson on the covenants
*Everything now paginated
*Compilation of all 10 lessons into one PDF document
*Compilation of all 10 "Student Notes" into one PDF document

The compilations you can find here: https://www.ruinandredemption.com/new-covenant-2-additional-resources

Hope it's an encouragement. Still trying to pursue publishing but we'll see. If I self-publish I'll let you know.

Gratefully,

JB

- - -

Edit:

*Also new is a few minor corrections and changes in the lessons/footnotes

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 25, 2020)

Yes Publish!!! Your layout and explanations have been very influential for me grasping the relationships of the covenants as well as infant baptism! I would buy a hard copy or 3


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Nov 25, 2020)

Well done sir. Thank you for this wonderful resource.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 25, 2020)

G said:


> have been very influential for me grasping the relationships of the covenants as well as infant baptism!


So you now prefer sprinkling like cats rather than a full immersion like dogs? 

I second the suggestion to publish. I have found this work immensely helpful and have recommended this to pastors in my church denomination.

I think it would work great if the student summary notes were reformatted as a study guide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BRK (Nov 25, 2020)

Thank you so much! I've been going through your lessons. Your comments on the imputed guilt of Adam's sin I had never thought through before. I look forward to exploring the remaining content. God bless!


----------

